# Trying to Select a Laser Engraver



## NewfoundlandLaw (Nov 30, 2018)

Hey All

I am looking for a good laser engraver for pens and woodwork.  Price isn’t a real big factor, but less expensive is always better. 

Any thoughts?


“Pen Turning on the Rock”


----------



## bsshog40 (Nov 30, 2018)

Here's a thread on a laser that some are using. 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/neje-laser-just-pictures-141811/


----------



## ramaroodle (Dec 1, 2018)

They are all pretty much the same as far as the electronics go. They are all made with the transport systems from CD and Blu Ray burners.

Here is a review I posted here a few weeks back. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/1500mw-laser-engraver-156884/ and on Lumberjocks 

And here is a forum with mine and others experiences. Laser Engraver - by JADobson @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

Here is another one that is the least expensive 2000mw version I could find and order. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/200...-Carving-Machine-For-Windows/32903071917.html

Apparently no real difference between rated wattages.  They all work.


----------



## ramaroodle (Dec 2, 2018)

Like I said in one of my reviews, the open bottom ones have a print area of 3" vs 1.5" for the enclosed ones.


----------



## hanau (Dec 2, 2018)

I have the k40 laser think I payed about $300 on ebay (just looked and they have gone up since I bought mine)and another $200 in upgrades. 
It has a work area 200 mm x 300 mm
I also purchased a motor lift table and a rotary from a guy that makes them on facebook.

This is the rotary I purchased 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/HM-Mini-2-...=item33eb382c37:g:uXsAAOSw3VpbNXp3:rk:32:pf:0

Randy's website with the table and other style of rotary.
https://www.holgamods.com/holgamods/Lasers.html


----------



## TonyL (Dec 2, 2018)

> I am looking for a good laser engraver for pens and woodwork.  Price isn’t a
> real big factor, but less expensive is always better.


 
The lower-end (more like the lowest-end) engravers that I own only engrave wood. Your options will depend on which materials that you want to engrave, the size of the engraving field , and many other factors. Enjoy the hunt!


----------

